# What's the name of this ???



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi someone did his in a group that I'm in and she did it on a machine as well and I was wanting to know how I can do this on my USM ??? Thanks for any and all help...


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

It is a form of "Basket Weave". Other than that I can not help you.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't have the answer - but it IS gorgeous!


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

LinJurm said:


> Don't have the answer - but it IS gorgeous!


Thank You...


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

GrandmaNona said:


> It is a form of "Basket Weave". Other than that I can not help you.


Thanks, I'll try to look on Ralvery...


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

The horizontal ridges look like small turned hems. The edging is a worm edging. Looks like she knitted two rectangles of the same size, sewed them together and did the worm edging around the whole thing.

That's my best guess.


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

It looks like horizontal pleats to me. They would be formed like a hung hem by rehanging the purl bumps from a several rows down onto the current needles. I am guessing that the back of the blanket is a separate knitted piece.


----------



## rhomin (Oct 8, 2013)

Haven't got a clue but it is inspirational knitting!


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Mmmm .... very interesting fabric.

I have zoomed in and rotated the image and the close up shows that this might have been knitted in panels and joined very neatly using a whip/running stitch in a contrasting yarn.

The panels are approx 10 stitches wide and every so many rows pick up the heels of the stitch from about 5/6 rows below.

It looks as though about 6 of the middle stitches are picked up in this way. The borders of the panel remain unhooked up, so that leaves a smooth edge for joining.

Must give this a try sometime.

Val


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

ksojerio said:


> The horizontal ridges look like small turned hems. The edging is a worm edging. Looks like she knitted two rectangles of the same size, sewed them together and did the worm edging around the whole thing.
> 
> That's my best guess.


Thanks, Would you know how to do this,..?? The ridges ??? I already know the edging, did it on a swirl blanket... 
 Thanks again ")


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty! hope you figure it out.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

ValT said:


> Mmmm .... very interesting fabric.
> 
> I have zoomed in and rotated the image and the close up shows that this might have been knitted in panels and joined very neatly using a whip/running stitch in a contrasting yarn.
> 
> ...


I think you're really close, I agree it is a 10 row section with a 6 row ridge, formed by rehanging the 6th sts down back up onto the 6 center sts on the needle, but I think it was knit all across, and just doing a rev purl at the edges of each 10 st pattern. the rev purl makes it look like a seam. then they knit 12 rows and began the ridge process on the alternate 10 row patterns. I bet we can do it all at once, just with a bit of rehanging and rev purls.... each time you make a row of the little pleats it would be done on alternating pattern 'columns' (for want of a better term).... In addition, her photo shows a line that looks like maybe they stopped patterning, changed color of yarn and just knit the backing right on the blanket. Then, of course, it would have to be sewn on the other three sides...but the edge really does look just knit, then it was folded on that line, and the worm edge finished just as though it was a seam..... This is really attractive and thanks so much to lilfawn for sharing it with us.... thanks to ValT, also....that blowup pic really shows the detail...


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Deemail

The only problem I see is that if you do it knitting right across and dividing up the panels with a purl stitch, you wouldn't have much access to hook up the pleats - if you use a ribber.

The alternative would be, when the piece is finished, to ladder down between the banks of panels and latch up - this would also give an opportunity to crochet in a contrast yarn if that's what's desired.

Val


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought that it had a needle left out of work between each set of panels. When I zoomed in it didn't look like a purl stitch, but could be wrong and/or my glasses need cleaning.
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Have now cleaned my glasses and it does look more like a needle has been left out of work. If I'm right doing this would give a more ridged effect than creating a purl stitch would. It would also make it easier to lift the required stitches to make the folds. Take another closer look and see if you think the same.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I thought that it had a needle left out of work between each set of panels. When I zoomed in it didn't look like a purl stitch, but could be wrong and/or my glasses need cleaning.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Have now cleaned my glasses and it does look more like a needle has been left out of work. If I'm right doing this would give a more ridged effect than creating a purl stitch would. It would also make it easier to lift the required stitches to make the folds. Take another closer look and see if you think the same.


I agree......that is what it looks like to me....


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I thought that it had a needle left out of work between each set of panels. When I zoomed in it didn't look like a purl stitch, but could be wrong and/or my glasses need cleaning.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have now cleaned my glasses and it does look more like a needle has been left out of work. If I'm right doing this would give a more ridged effect than creating a purl stitch would. It would also make it easier to lift the required stitches to make the folds. Take another closer look and see if you think the same.


ooh, that sounds right....will have to work up a small sample tomorrow to see if it shows...i was thinking maybe the empty ndl might just close up if nothing is done...we have to be close...


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I have zoomed in again with my photo software program and tweaked it a bit and the stitches that appear between the panels are 'lines and are at an oblique angle compared to the knit stitches alongside. It looks like a vertical zig-zag, that why I thought it was handsewn together.

Very puzzling ... Can Deemail ask the person at her club how it was done?

Val


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

ValT said:


> I have zoomed in again with my photo software program and tweaked it a bit and the stitches that appear between the panels are 'lines and are at an oblique angle compared to the knit stitches alongside.
> 
> Very puzzling ... Can Deemail ask the person at her club how it was done?
> 
> Val


oh, yeah, if it was me, I would have picked a brain or two....but it was lilfawn who posted the original question and shared the original pic.... I just got involved because I can't stand not to know how to do something...obsessive...me????? nah!!!!!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Look on Knitfreedom's free tutorials for this week. It was just posted a couple days ago and could be done on your machine. I don't remember the name of it tho. sorry. I get their enewsletters. It was the featured free tutorial.

Sorry wrong site it was the Knit it Now site and it was last weeks tip. Which means it may not be available for free anymore. yep. found it
http://www.knititnow.com/learn/tutorial/168/checkerboard-gathers
Now takes a subscription but you may find it described somewhere else once you know what you are looking for. Basicly it was a hand manipulated tuck stitch where you left something like every 8th needle out of work, knit a bunch of rows and pick up the stitches several rows down on every other 8 stitch patch and hang those stitches on the needles with the currant stitches. proceed by alternating the lifted sections. You decide on the spacings you like. You may be able to find directions for this somewhere else. Looked pretty simple to do like hanging a hem only doing a few stitches at a time instead of the whole thing then proceeding with the knitting.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Well thanks to evesch we now have the answer we needed.:thumbup: 
I had another close up look before getting evesch's answer and you can see that the threads against the folds are straight. Above and below the folds they do go off at a slight angle but the folds would pull them out of line/at a angle.
This would be a nice quick knit, so thanks again evesch and lilfawn83 for putting the pattern on in the first place.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW!!! that is beautiful. I wonder if there is a hand knit pattern for this.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

If possible ask the person who made it.


----------



## fibreoptiks (Jun 19, 2013)

I think that it looks like a double bed stitch in a 10 x 1 rib, with selected stitches slipping on one bed for about 6 rows. It is very effective.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Can someone explain the worm stitch?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

If you do a Search within this forum (Machine knitting section) you will find loads of posts with instructions.

For example, see
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-97088-1.html

Val


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Well thanks to evesch we now have the answer we needed.:thumbup:
> I had another close up look before getting evesch's answer and you can see that the threads against the folds are straight. Above and below the folds they do go off at a slight angle but the folds would pull them out of line/at a angle.
> This would be a nice quick knit, so thanks again evesch and lilfawn83 for putting the pattern on in the first place.


well, I have a 'stitch lifter' that is adjustable and will pick up to 7 sts at a time...guess how wide my version will be.....lol.....thanks to all our 'photo detectives' out there...I think we got it...


----------



## coemarg (Jun 24, 2011)

If you go back to your group photos - this knitter put some photos up showing how she actually accomplished this.


----------



## bizzielizzie (Dec 9, 2012)

It looks like pick up knitting - she has picked up groups of about 5 stitches from about three rows below in alternate rows. Could also be done randomly . Experiment!


----------



## knitluck (Apr 24, 2012)

Whatever it is, it's lovely!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay this looks like a tublar type piece. BOTH sides were knitted at the same time,one on the main bed the other on the ribber. The basket weave could have been done by doing some sort of tuck stitch or by rehanging stitches several rows up. Very pretty.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

flohel said:


> If possible ask the person who made it.


Thanks, I did...  No answer... Bummer


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Well you are not going to believe this but, this afternoon I have had a friend here that wanted to borrow some info/pattern books. Going through the mountain of books that I have I found this stitch pattern done in two colors. It's basically done using partial knitting which is a lot easier than the way we thought of doing it. As soon as I have the time I will relay the info required and we can all have a go at doing it.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Well you are not going to believe this, but this afternoon I have had a friend here that wanted to borrow some info/pattern books. Going through the mountain of books that I have I found this stitch pattern done in two colors. It's basically done using partial knitting which is a lot easier than the way we thought of doing it. As soon as I have the time I will relay the info required and we can all have a go at doing it.


Thank You so much !!  I can't wait..!!
Working on another blanket for my newest grandbaby, But will be finished with it very soon, Then I can do this one... Great !! Thanks again..


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Well you are not going to believe this, but this afternoon I have had a friend here that wanted to borrow some info/pattern books. Going through the mountain of books that I have I found this stitch pattern done in two colors. It's basically done using partial knitting which is a lot easier than the way we thought of doing it. As soon as I have the time I will relay the info required and we can all have a go at doing it.


Yeah.!! This pattern is very interesting. Thank you. I tried looking up the pictures ladybug was referring to and couldn't find them. Not very savy on the computer.


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

This looks a lot like rushing on a Passap. book 39 pattern 01 is very similar to this. and I know I have other similar patterns somewhere...


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

is this pattern a spin off of the experiment samples Bill King has in the Machine Knitting
Monthly October 2013 on page 62

just looks like they could be in the basket stitch area


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

It looks fantastic, will book mark this topic to watch for Sue's updated information. Two blankets in one day to inspire me to get the machines oiled up - thank you ladies.


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

Since it's a double face knit, i would think it was done with a Passap.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Right, I cant post pics or instructions from the book I have because of copy right laws, and because for you to fully understand it I would have to post all 128 pages of it. It covers different patterns that are all based on the same technique and although it shows the same baby blanket (albeit in two colors and without the worm edging) it doesn't give the instructions for that alone. I have now got a headache through going from one page to another page and from one pic to another pic.
I have tried it on my machine and found that the folds are done by putting the amount of stitches/needles to do it into hold position. 
The amount of stitches/rows will depend on what type/weight of yarn you are using.
Do the amount of rows required with the carriage on hold.
With the machine on hold the threads of yarn mount up on the needles in hold (like in tuck) 
When you have done the said number of rows you put the center block of needles that are in hold (not the outer ones in hold) into the upper working position and lift the threads that are lying on the top of them up and under them.
I suggest that you use a transfer tool to lift them up and that you close the needle eyes so that the yarn doesn't catch.
I hope that you can understand this and that I haven't got a headache in vain.  :lol: :lol:

By the way it looks like it was done on a main bed machine...the worm edging done after cast off....one end of the blanket rehung and then the back knitted plain and sewn on the three remaining sides as someone else said. I have done pram blanket backings this way before and they work out great.


----------



## Vrinda Giri (May 15, 2013)

This method is called Lifted Stitches in Susan Guagliumi's book named Hand Manipulated Stitches for Machine Knitting. The book explain very beautifully and simply different techniques to manipulate machine knitting. The border is Spiral Edging technique explained in the same book, which can be knitted while knitting the main fabric. I am sorry I have no idea whether these techniques are explained on any web-sights devoted to knitting. But I hope one can find out on computer. Thank you.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Vrinda Giri's book isn't the same one that I have. 
My book is a hard back titled...The Machine Knitting Book, by John Allen.
There are so many different authors that have written books; info sheets; mags; that cover the same techniques that there is possibly others out there also. It's even possible that I have the instructions for this in yet another book, amongst my pile. 
Most of the stitch patterns/techniques that you come across will most likely have been covered/done over and over before, in one form or another. If you speak to someone that has been machine knitting, for years and years, they will tell you that there isn't anything that is completely new. It makes you wonder who designed the technique first and how they felt when others then used it.


----------



## Cheryl H (Jul 20, 2013)

You should be able to do it, you may need to make more panels to make it wide enough. If you go back into the photo album in that Yahoo group she has other photos of how she did those tucks. That's all they are, you pick up stitches a couple of rows below on the selected needles and hang them up on the same needles then knit the row. She repeats across the panel and alternates to give it that woven look. I like how she knit a backing for the blanket. Keeps everything looking extremely neat.
Cheryl


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Cheryl H said:


> You should be able to do it, you may need to make more panels to make it wide enough. If you go back into the photo album in that Yahoo group she has other photos of how she did those tucks. That's all they are, you pick up stitches a couple of rows below on the selected needles and hang them up on the same needles then knit the row. She repeats across the panel and alternates to give it that woven look. I like how she knit a backing for the blanket. Keeps everything looking extremely neat.
> Cheryl


Just wondering, But when you looked at the pictures, did she unravel some on the sides before she picked up the stitches ??? Not sure of how this is done...
Thanks, Sandra


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

What group are you referring to that the person did this in? It would be nice to get the instructions from the actual person that did it if this is possible.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Sue, I need it too. Marvelous


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I do like a challenge; It's a pintuck pattern. 

Made on my mid-gauge.

Val


----------

